# Amazing discovery !!



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm Solar powered ! 

These past 3 days the sun has not stopped shining.

I have had breakfast,coffee and lunch outside,and the result has been I've cleared out the shed,the garage,the motorhome has been sorted out and cleaned inside and the outside done by Mr van der Striche. 
We have weeded,put up a new bird box and cleaned all the garden furniture.
Are there any others out there that are Solar powered ? 
And what have you achieved ?


----------



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

Sunshine has that effect on we mortal humans. It's the opposite of SADS (seasonal affective disorder).
Made me weed the garden, drill holes in my walls to inject stuff to prevent rising damp, relay paving slabs that had been lifted by frost heave, wash the motorhome....... and plan our lovely spring/summer trips to France etc.
Life just keeps moving on. Spring washes away last year's problems with colour and freshness.......Thankfully.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have just moved to another house so this weather has been a real blessing for us.
Gary


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have had our garden paved and just left flower beds round the edges and have barked them as we are fed up coming home to long grass and weeds and plants that have grown so tall and have lacked water.
We have cleaned out every piece of (keep that it will come in handy) and the shed looks so spacious and the garden so very very tidy so yes we have achieved so much for this early spring/summer.
We havent missed not going away as we usually do as it has been such a pleasure to be home.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I have scarified the lawn and cut the grass. I've replaced four bolts in the chicken coup. Tidied up the shed... took ages :roll: 

Rigged up a 'reverse polarity' cable, oiled the gate.

Gave the guttering a damn good looking at.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

My nieghbour scarified our lawn, cut the grass and put some 'stuff' down to feed it. See, I'm not daft, he is a keen gardiner and I'm not, so I know it I let my grass grow long enough he will deem it an embarassment to his beautiful garden and cut it, feed it, weed it and seed it if nessessary. I'm thinking of puting him in complete charge.
seamus.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done all of you,the sun isn't shining today so it's filing and paperwork for me


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Washed my car & cleaned windows with Rainex. Long overdue!
Did (some) tidying-up in the garden.
Took campervan down to my sons' and he very kindly shampoo'ed it all, roof included! It didn't get done after I bought it, due to life getting in the way. It now has a dazzling clean roof as well as the rest of it. Now I need to get out and polish it. Roof will have to wait until I can get it on to my sons' drive & he can put the ladder up.

Boy, do I feel smug!!!!!!!!
   :lol: 

Chris & Tilly.

ps: Dog has also been getting VERY long walks.


----------

